# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  रात को नहाने के फायदे

## bndu jain

रात को नहाने के फायदे

----------


## bndu jain

[SIZE=4]
नहाना एक इंसानी ज़रूरत और आदत दोनों हैं। नहाने से न सिर्फ शरीर की सफाई होती हैं। बल्कि हमारे दिमाग को भी ताजगी मिलती हैं। नहाने से जुड़ी लोगों की अलग-अलग आदते हैं, *कोई तो दिन मे एक बार नहाता हैं कोई दो बार नहाता हैं लेकिन कुछ सबसे अलग भी हैं जो नहाते ही नहीं हैं जिनकों ठंडे पानी से डर लगता हैं।*यह  उनके लिए स्पेशल हैं जो भाई-साहब नहाते ही नहीं हैं। इसीलिए आप सभी से गुजारिश हैं कि इसे  पढ़ने के बाद कुछ तो फायदा उठाए .

----------


## bndu jain

पानी से स्नान

----------


## bndu jain

गर्म पानी से नहाने पर रक्त-संचार पहले कुछ उतेजित होता है किन्तु बाद में मंद पड़ जाता है, लेकिन ठंडे पानी से नहाने पर रक्त-संचार पहले मंद पड़ता है और बाद में उतेजित होता है जो कि लाभदायक है। आयुर्वेद के अनुसार ठंडा पानी दिमाग को ठंडा बनाए रखने में मदद करता है।हमारे दिन की शुरूआत ठंडे पानी से हो, इससे पूरे दिन ताजगी बनी रहती है। इसके अलावा इससे *शारीरिक सौन्दर्य भी बरकरार रहता है* । ठंडे पानी से नहाकर सोने से हमारा मूड फ्रेश हो जाती हैं, और थकावट भी उतर जाती हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

अच्छी नींद

----------


## bndu jain

रात को सोने से पहले स्नान करने से आपकी दिनभर की थकान एकदम से काफूर हो जाती है और आपको बहुत अच्छी नींद आती है। स्नान में यदि कुछ एसेंस ऑयल का इस्तेमाल कर लिया जाए तो नींद और बेहतर आ सकती है, साथ ही आपको एक अलग ही शांति का अनुभव होगा। सोने से पहले ठंडे पानी से स्नान करने से शरीर का तापमान ठीक रहता है जिससे अच्छी नींद आती है। गर्म पानी आपकी मांसपेशियों को आराम देता है

----------


## bndu jain

कम होता है मोटापा

----------


## bndu jain

हमारे शरीर में दो तरह के फैट होते हैं, पहला वाइट फैट जो हमारे शरीर के लिए बुरा होता है और दूसरा है ब्राउन फैट जो हमारे लिए अच्छा होता है। वाइट फैट वह फैट है जिसे हम अपने भोजन में खाते हैं, और यह फैट हमारे शरीर के कई हिस्सों में जमा हो जाता है। एक्सपर्ट ने बताया कि जब हम बहुत ज्यादा ठंडे या गर्म पानी से नहाते हैं तो कैलोरी बर्न होने लगती है और हम आसानी से वेट कम कर पाते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

त्वचा में आएगी चमक

----------


## bndu jain

स्किन एक्सपर्ट्स का कहना है कि ठंडे पानी से नहाने से आपके बाल अच्छे होते हैं और त्वचा चमकदार बनती है। अगर आप पिंपल्स से परेशान हैं तो ठंडे पानी से नहाइए इससे अपकी त्वचा रूखी और बेजान होने से भी बच जाएगी। ठंडा पानी आपकी त्वचा को चमकदार बनता है। गर्म पानी से हमारी त्वचा के रोमछिद्र खुल जाते है।

----------


## bndu jain

बढ़ता है इम्यूनिटी लेवल

----------


## bndu jain

ठंडा पानी आपकी इम्युनिटी को भी स्ट्रांग करता है। ठंडे पानी से नहाने से इम्यूनिटी लेवल बढता है। ठंडे पानी से नहाने से ब्लड सर्कुलेशन अच्छा रहता है। इम्यूनिटी लेवल बढ़ने से शरीर में वाइट ब्लड सेल्स को बढ़ता है जो बहुत सी बीमारियों से लड़ने में मदद करता है जिससे आप कम बीमार पड़ते हैं। गर्म पानी से नहाने से माइग्रेन की समस्या दूर हो जाती है।

----------


## bndu jain

मूड फ्रेश रहता है

----------


## bndu jain

एक शोध में ये बात सामने आई है कि ठंडे पानी से नहाने से मूड फ्रेश रहता है। आलस्य दूर करने का सबसे अच्छा तरीका है, ठंडे पानी से नहाए। क्यों कि जब आप ठंडे पानी से नहाते हैं, तो हल्का सा शॉक लगता है जिससे आपकी हार्ट बीट तेज हो जाती है। इससे आपके शरीर का ब्लड सर्कुलेशन बढ़ जाता है और आप तरोताजा महसूस करते हैं। गर्म पानी से नहाने से अकेलापन सताने जैसे विचार नहीं आते है।

----------


## bndu jain

हाई ब्लड प्रेशर में कमी

----------


## bndu jain

बुख़ार के समय गर्म पानी से नहाने पर पसीना निकलने से शरीर जल्दी ठंडा होता है। गर्म पानी से नहाने पर साइनस और सर्दी में भी आराम मिलता है।गर्म पानी से भरे टब में पंद्रह मिनट का स्नान हाई ब्लड प्रेशर में कमी लाता है।कभी आपने सोचा भी नहीं होगा कि रात में नहाने भर से आपका ब्लड प्रेशर कंट्रोल हो सकता हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

ब्लड शुगर पर नियंत्रण

----------


## bndu jain

अमेरिकन डायबिटिक एसोसिएशन के मुताबिक गर्म पानी में नहाने से ब्लड शुगर का स्तर कम होता है। इससे उन लोगों को राहत पहुंचती है जो टाइप 2 डायबिटीज से पीडि़त हैं। गर्म पानी से रक्त संचार तेज होता है, जिससे शुगर का स्तर नियंत्रण में रहता है। और आपको रात में एक सुकून वाली नींद आती है।

----------


## anita

रोचक और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी 

धन्यवाद

----------


## bndu jain

> रोचक और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी 
> 
> धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद .....

----------

